# Psssst, wanna know a secret?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going to collect some baby rats today for another pf member. I may be coming home with an extra one if he is still available


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Looks surprised* 

hehe!! I knew as soon as I read the title what this thread would be about!! Woop woop!! I would like a rat!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahaha i bet you come home with two 

i cant wait to see them

Red... you dont really want them do you ..?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

There's only one question I need to ask...

When's the divorce?    

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

More Animals! Yey! lol x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay! Post lots of piccies if you get them!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i miss having ratties im going to look for some i think


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you got them yet TDM? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pics when you get them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Have you got them yet TDM?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I think she may have as she's not online!! I'm happy you decided to go for the other one!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I think she may have as she's not online!! I'm happy you decided to go for the other one!


I may also have decided to go for 2 girlos and 2 boys :blush:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I may also have decided to go for 2 girlos and 2 boys :blush:
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yayyyy! You'll have to post lots of piccies when you get them too! When is tdm bringing them to you? Or are you meeting up with her again??


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yayyyy! You'll have to post lots of piccies when you get them too! When is tdm bringing them to you? Or are you meeting up with her again??


I'm meeting them on wednesday and collecting them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm meeting them on wednesday and collecting them
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yay! Are you still getting the ferrets aswell?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay, more rats for you to post pics of


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm meeting them on wednesday and collecting them
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I will be hiding and waiting to pounce and steal your ratties


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I'm still getting ferrets  Also the person I rehomed Ozzy to when I moved who didn't send any pictures or updates for 6 months has decided he doeswn;t want him anymore, so I'll have 4 ferrets 

And no, marcia. None of my ratties for you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Yes I'm still getting ferrets  Also the person I rehomed Ozzy to when I moved who didn't send any pictures or updates for 6 months has decided he doeswn;t want him anymore, so I'll have 4 ferrets
> 
> And no, marcia. None of my ratties for you
> 
> ...


4 is even better!  I can't wait for the pictures! Are you getting them wednesday aswell?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> 4 is even better!  I can't wait for the pictures! Are you getting them wednesday aswell?


I might be getting 3 on tuesday then I'm getting Ozzy whenever I go down to Croydon next which should be soon 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I might be getting 3 on tuesday then I'm getting Ozzy whenever I go down to Croydon next which should be soon
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh, I see, are they all going in the same cage?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh, I see, are they all going in the same cage?


They will be eventually, I need to see if they get on first 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> And no, marcia. None of my ratties for you
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 You're a meanie woman  :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> They will be eventually, I need to see if they get on first
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


****Fingers Crossed!!******


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He he, this is little Edd, he is Remy and Fidgets brother and he wasnts to say hello.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I would like to introduce Reds new babies

1st the girls


















Then the little boys


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Go on someone ask her what they are called :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are lovely, you must be so excited Red 

Pssssst! TDM, give them to me instead hehe


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so jealous...

Red wont miss one of them will she 

*whispers* when shall i pick one up from you? ssshhh


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry but Red goes into protective mother mode and will fight to the death for her new babies.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think me and srhdufe can take her


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I think me and srhdufe can take her


agreed  :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I think me and srhdufe can take her


Srhdufe is 3 inches tall, she can;t take me 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha dont tell everyone


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Srhdufe is 3 inches tall, she can;t take me
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


With help from my 4 wonder cats and ninja gerbils, anythings possible


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> With help from my 4 wonder cats and ninja gerbils, anythings possible


I'll have a sheild of samurai rats to de3fend me, as well as 4 evil ferrets and a dog who should be in an asylum 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll have a sheild of samurai rats to de3fend me, as well as 4 evil ferrets and a dog who should be in an asylum
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


And what are the rats called?:001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll have a sheild of samurai rats to de3fend me, as well as 4 evil ferrets and a dog who should be in an asylum
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You win, i can't compete with the dog that should be in an asylum


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> And what are the rats called?:001_tt2:


Ok ok, the girl are called Thom and Bernard 

Happy now? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok ok, the girl are called Thom and Bernard
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> ...


Such pretty names :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahaha silly woman :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awwwww, they're soooo cute!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok ok, the girl are called Thom and Bernard
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: How did you pic those names?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the rat babies. 

and Congratulations on getting the ferrets what colours are you getting?..... bet your glad to be getting Ozzy back too.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Congratulations on the rat babies.
> 
> and Congratulations on getting the ferrets what colours are you getting?..... bet your glad to be getting Ozzy back too.


Getting 2 sandys and a polecat and Oz is an albino  can't wait, soooo excited ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Getting 2 sandys and a polecat and Oz is an albino  can't wait, soooo excited ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


remember to post piccies


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> remember to post piccies


Will do  I'm getting the sandys and the poley on tuesday then Ozzy on thursday hopefully, so I'll post piccies when I get online 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bet they will be lovley, are they all girls except ozz


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> bet they will be lovley, are they all girls except ozz


No they're all neutered males. They're from a rescue and came in together 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> No they're all neutered males. They're from a rescue and came in together
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


ah thats fab, they are lucky lads


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> ah thats fab, they are lucky lads


Hopefully so ^_^ I can;t wait until tuesday now!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

